# Driving in EU After Brexit



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

Whilst we have a lot of discussion about getting the right paperwork for our pets I've not noticed many comments of needing new paperwork for driving licences and insurance.

I understand that regardless of when the journey starts UK driving licences will cease to be valid on 1st Jan.
Presumably green cards will also be required?


----------



## Rolyan57 (Dec 13, 2020)

Your U.K. driving licence will still be valid and must still be carried. But you will also need an IDP (international driving permit). They’ve been around for decades for those of us who drive outside Europe. Cost about £5 from a Post Office.  Absolutely dead simple and zero hassle.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 13, 2020)

Rolyan57 said:


> Your U.K. driving licence will still be valid and must still be carried. But you will also need an IDP (international driving permit). They’ve been around for decades for those of us who drive outside Europe. Cost about £5 from a Post Office.  Absolutely dead simple and zero hassle.


Does cost I think a fiver and the lady at our post office took at least 30 minutes to complete with angry customers behind us.


----------



## John H (Dec 13, 2020)

What documents do I need to drive in France and Spain 2021? (petebarden.co.uk) This article sums up the current situation very well. In short, if there is no deal you will need an IDP in France but not in Spain. Spain has said that, regardless of a deal or no deal, they will not require an IDP for the first 9 months and, after that, only if you are staying in Spain 6 months (which will be impossible for those of us who are simple tourists). Thus it looks likely that you won't have to worry about an IDP in Spain at all in the future. Green Cards will be required but they can easily be obtained free of charge from your insurer.


----------



## Eriba (Dec 13, 2020)

Please remember to apply for each country you intend to travel through.


----------



## kenspain (Dec 13, 2020)

I am not to sure on this so please look into it my son said something about you will only be allowed 30 days in an EU country as my son wants to come over for 3 months after Christmas I am going to see if I can find out more this end next week


----------



## Eriba (Dec 13, 2020)

kenspain said:


> I am not to sure on this so please look into it my son said something about you will only be allowed 30 days in an EU country as my son wants to come over for 3 months after Christmas I am going to see if I can find out more this end next week


----------



## Eriba (Dec 13, 2020)

Not quite sure to what you refer, if it's the International Driving Permit, each country requires separate listing. If your refering to us as a Third Country in reference to nine Visa travel into Europe it's 90 days in any 180 days. (In the main). Schengen Zone countries 
I do not know the answer coming from Europe into the UK , as reciprocal agreements are in flux.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 13, 2020)

You can get a double liicence for 3 years online £60 suited me for now but if you only need 1 the £5 at a PO is better value even if it is x2


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 13, 2020)

We did international permit/driving licenses for Spain and Portugal in 2018/19 the Spanish one Ron had to point out the weight category as we needed C1 we are 3850 the assistant had got it wrong, if that had been wrong and the Spanish police pulled us over who knows, they like their bit of pocket money. 
And yes it takes quiet a while to fill in we where there a good half hour plus for four licenses.They could get if they have to do lots more.


----------



## REC (Dec 13, 2020)

Very confused information about this, particularly from gov site




__





						Driving abroad
					

Check if you need an international driving permit (IDP) to drive abroad on holiday and how to exchange your licence if you move abroad - including driving in the EU after Brexit.




					www.gov.uk
				



Look like, after Jan 1st an IDP not needed in Spain, Portugal and France! But others say they are needed. Did all this too in 2018/19. Happy to do it but just wish information was consistent. Or maybe I am reading it wrongly?


----------



## witzend (Dec 13, 2020)

REC said:


> Very confused information about this, particularly from gov site
> Look like, after Jan 1st an IDP not needed in Spain, Portugal and France! But others say they are needed. Did all this too in 2018/19. Happy to do it but just wish information was consistent. Or maybe I am reading it wrongly?


Seem straight forward enough to me on that site  IDP's aren't needed for EU countries people who bought them last year only panicked they weren't needed then either


----------



## barryd (Dec 13, 2020)

If you are thinking of travelling after Jan 1 you might want to keep an eye on restrictions that apply to non EU countries.









						UK tourists banned from EU travel from 1 January
					

British holidaymakers will be temporarily banned from travelling to the EU on 1 January, with Brussels saying its travel exemption will be taken away




					www.cityam.com


----------



## mark61 (Dec 13, 2020)

REC said:


> Very confused information about this, particularly from gov site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the only frequently visited places by UK drivers where IDP's will be needed is Andorra, Monaco and San Marino. 
If I'm reading list correctly.


----------



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks for extra info everyone - I was a little casual in saying licences becoming 'invalid'.
Obviously I did meant insufficient in themselves for use in the EU.


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 13, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Looks like the only frequently visited places by UK drivers where IDP's will be needed is Andorra, Monaco and San Marino.
> If I'm reading list correctly.


It states that an IDP is not needed at present but clearly states that this may change after January 1st. At present it looks as though an IDP will be needed in Europe and I seem to remember reading elsewhere that you may need a different one for Spain and France though I cannot confirm this. A greennncard will be required as it stands at present plus your EHIC will not be valid so travel insurance will become a necessity. This could change at the eleventh hour though....


----------



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

Plan for the worst and hope for the best 
IDP and green card are easy and cheap-free to get regardless.
Biggest hurdle is likely to covid19 restriction?


----------



## John H (Dec 13, 2020)

REC said:


> Very confused information about this, particularly from gov site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That document simply says that you don't need an IDP in the EU at present but rules may change after 1st January. In other words, it is of no use at all! Whether or not you need an IDP in any particular country is a decision made by that country. Spain has said you will not need them (unless staying longer than six months) but I am not aware of any other EU country having made a decision. Mind you, that is probably because I have not gone out of my way to find out because it is Spain that I am immediately interested in. To find out whether other countries have made a decision you need to search their government websites. That will either give you a definitive answer or tell you that they haven't decided.


----------



## REC (Dec 13, 2020)

Even on this forum it seems that some think that no IDP needed after Jan 1st and others read it as until Brexit date! Should be unequivocally stated but then it isn't ....getting one for France but can't help feeling it won't be needed!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Dec 13, 2020)

Markd said:


> Plan for the worst and hope for the best
> IDP and green card are easy and cheap-free to get regardless.
> Biggest hurdle is likely to covid19 restriction?


That was exactly my thinking.

I could see Post Offices becoming busier should an IDP ever become necessary. The day I went, there was only one other customer.

I've kept both my parent's WWII paperwork, and my IDP will become another curiosity for our boys when I fall off my perch.


----------



## John H (Dec 13, 2020)

Well, it gets even more confusing. Since I posted that link it has been edited to suggest that you will need an IDP in Spain. I don't know the reason for that edit because I can't find any reference to the Spanish Government changing their minds but if you are on the way here it might be wise to spend the £5 and get one!


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I Obtained 2 IDPs this year one for France and one that covered Spain and Portugal all very easy  at the post Office about a fiver each and a photo of course,, be aware though that they are valid for three years BUT if your UK licence expires during this period so do your IDPs, IDPs are used in CONJUCTION with your UK licence and NOT instead of.


----------



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

Simples - get one for wherever you're going - only a fiver.
Talking of old papers does anyone still have their petrol coupons from 1973 oil crisis?


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 13, 2020)

Why don't you all wait instead of speculating! The 'deal' or 'no deal' hasn't been done yet!


----------



## colinm (Dec 13, 2020)

Markd said:


> Simples - get one for wherever you're going - only a fiver.
> Talking of old papers does anyone still have their petrol coupons from 1973 oil crisis?


Yes, I've still got them, might need them after 2030.   

As for IDP, it's still not known what will be happening, and it's not only EU, across the world EU (and by default UK) licence is recognised. Next year all these arrangements will need to be remade.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 13, 2020)

PPPPPP. Perfect preparation prevents piss poor performance. Buy them both, then you’re covered. Don’t forget, while the French one, 1968 lasts 3 years, the Spanish one 1949, needs renewing every year.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 13, 2020)

Which, in itself , makes one wonder that while both countries are in the EU , they both have different rules


----------



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

They only have different rules for people outside the EU.
And that fact gives the lie to the EU taking away sovereignty doesn't it?
Rather like the different rules for various things we have in different countries in the UK.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 13, 2020)

Worth also bearing in mind restrictions relating to personal importation of animal products (meat, milk, fish, honey...) into the EU after the end of the transition period:
Personal Imports | Food Safety (europa.eu)


----------



## Markd (Dec 13, 2020)

Maybe they won't happen either


----------



## REC (Dec 14, 2020)

@John H

Even more confusing, the article says, but does not reference...
*So will I need an international driving permit for driving (IDP) in France, Spain and Europe after 1 January 2021?*
In a notice issued on January 19, 2018, the EU said the following:

_According to Article 2 of Directive 2006/126/EC10, driving licences issued by Member States of the Union are mutually recognised. As of the withdrawal date, a driving licence issued by the United Kingdom will no longer be recognised by the Member States on the basis of this legislation._
*What does that mean?*
It could mean that without an alternative agreement, Brits won't be able to drive cars, trucks, or hire vehicles in EU member states.

However, many countries *— *including France and Spain — have already stated that British-registered drivers are unlikely to need an IDP in the short-term.

  Earlier on in the article it appears to say an IDP is needed for both!
My 1968 is still valid but I guess I will have to annoy the Christmas queues and get a Spanish 1949 IDP just in case!


----------



## Markd (Dec 14, 2020)

Better to have something you don't need than not have something you do need - especially if it only costs a fiver.
Particularly if you are planning to be out of UK on 1st Jan when presumably the speculation some people are worried about will be over one way or the other.
With both sides still saying no deal is more likely than a deal - maybe Noel Edmonds should take over?
Anyway the great inponderable is whether we'll even be allowed in at all!


----------



## jann (Dec 14, 2020)

I bought them both 2 years ago when it looked as if we were going to need them.The cost was negligible compared to the cost of your holiday. If you're going to be away 1st January or even soon after, buy,as OP said better to have something you don't need than be in a foreign country without the correct documents.


----------

